# Display Troubleshoot



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Good evening
as said in a previous post, i have some small issues with the display (not reactive, spotify doesn´t work, no Radio´s logo etc).
I´ve schedule an assistance request on Tesla app, my car is still full warranty, will i be charge of something??
How do i know if i have an 8gb eMMC or not?


----------

